# New Talica Reel???



## forefrazier (Sep 6, 2007)

What can be told/shown regarding the rumor of a new reel coming out from Shimano in the next month(s)? Heard it might be called Talica???


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Talica reel*

If there is a new reel coming out, no info will be released until the ICAST is over. The ICAST show is in July sometime.

Hey Bantam, does that thelp you any!!!!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I heard about this too. Won't be until July ICAST though.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll post all the new product info in the middle of July when ICAST starts.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Is this it?
http://www.allcoast.com/discussion/viewTopic.cfm?topic_ID=100177


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep thats it. Jeremy decided to let Hawk at Allcoast do a preview on the site. I guess I am now cleared to talk about the reel.


----------



## jerrybarnes13 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Talica*

Bantam, which one of these reel sizes is close to the TN 20, and make a good casting reel for Iron


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The 16 size is the closest to the 20. These reels are pretty cool. I fished them on the 7 day trip I was on a few weeks ago. We put them in the hands of several anglers and literally hundreds of Yellowtail and Yellowfin were caught with the reels including the one in my avatar. The casting capability of these reels is what impressed me the most. Casting a live sardine 40-60 feet with no effort is simply awesome


----------

